# Hows My Form?



## VA Buck (Oct 16, 2011)

Im ready for comments. Dont hold back!!
Everything feels good but DL might be a tad long after i saw the picture


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Most of us who try to help archers on this forum are actual coaches. We know that an archer's form can't be evaluated from a single photo. Even video has limits unless we've worked with an archer in person. Then only for checking progress on specific problems.

There are a couple of things I see that I'd look at more closely if we were working one on one. However, they could be from camera angle or maybe even solutions that work for you, but don't conform to our idea of classic form.

One of my pet peeves is the keyboard coaches who diagnose an archers form from a single photo. Honestly, from that photo, I don't think that anyone could tell if you are ready to take on Reo & Jesse, or if you are having trouble keeping arrows on the target at 10 yards. 

Are you having specific problems with with your shooting? Most of the guys here like helping archers, but we need much more information than a single photo provides.

There are seven general things that go into an archer's for:
- Bow Hand
- Release hand
- Balance - both before you draw and after you draw
- Anchors / alignment
- Angle of setup - bending at the waist for up or down shots
- Execution - how do you get from anchors to follow through - doing this consistently and with the least change is the key to accurate archery.
- Follow through

This is very general. There is a lot more to it, especially when you want each part to work together. Tell us what's going on for the problems with your shooting and we might be able to give you honest and helpful advice. 

Allen


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

hard to tell in a pic a video shooting a level targets is best. but,#1 you got too much hand in the bow... #2LOOKS LIKE YOUR GONNA PUNCH THE TRIGGER. # 3you might be leaning back , hard to tell.pic is dark cant see the valley of the string to see if its even with the eye..or if you got a kisser issue.#4 wrist strap way to tight...thats what i see.........


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

VA Buck,

I just re-read my post above and realize that the tone is kinda harsh. Please accept my appologies. 

Everything I wrote is correct as is Mike's post, I just need to find a softer way to say it.

Sorry,

Allen


----------

